# Meet Dot and Pip 💛



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

These are my first rats ever. I've only had them since Saturday and they have already been fun. I wish I knew the names of the type they are as far as their coloring etc. anyone know? Pip is smaller than Dot and she loves to jump on Dot and get her in a playful mood. Dot seemed to be more timid at first loving to try to get away when holding her, while Pip would sit totally still and calm in my hand. Well last night was very exciting because I sat in front of their cage with the door open, and they both came out to me on their own over and over, out to me, back to their cage etc. I even got some licks from Dot. I'm hoping for a wonderful rat/human relationship now that I know what rats are capable of after learning all about them. They are our new pets and I have three small children ages 2 5 and 7, whom I hope will be some of their favorite humans.


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

THEY ARE WAY TOO CUTE OH MY GOSH 

i'm dying over their coloring and their wittle faces.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Aww they are adorable, and so sweet with you already


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are super adorable


----------



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks guys!! Does anyone know what their coloring would be called? I notice that certain rat coloring a have names, and I'm curious! Here's a couple more pics


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

So precious ! I'm not very good with colouring/pattern of rats haha sorry I can't help. Rats for the first time is super exciting I'm sure they'll have a very happy life in your family. Be careful getting pet rats can be addicting lol


----------



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you 😁


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

They both look agouti to me. I'd probably call them both mismarked variegated or bareback (can't see the back on one of them). Here's a decent link to pattern types http://www.afrma.org/ratmkd.htm#bareback


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

The lighter gray one is honestly my dream rat......... I can't get over it! So jealous!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

love the first pic . love her markings


----------

